# The Oink Is On



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.oinktoberfest.com/

Any one going? I'm working the turn in window both days, and Helping with the judging class Thursday night. Will be peddling ice too all weekend. Too much fun!


----------

